# Pre-Pro Beer Tray



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 1, 2016)

I picked this up today. It's a North Western Brewery (Chicago) beer tray circa 1898-1909.

Albeit a bit rusty and beat-up, the colourful graphics of a Native American woman riding a buffalo are quite interesting. 

It also advertises several of their products. 

There was a picture hanger on it, and the back has tape for whatever reason.

I'm curious about its commonality and value as is/one in original mint condition?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 1, 2016)

Wow!  I don't know any specifics on value but from my understanding those are very collectible and generally worth quite a lot.  I don't think I've ever had the chance of buying one of that age in anything close to my price range.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 1, 2016)

Value depends on condition, though, so.... What it is supposedly worth in mint is $2,500 book-value, which I always divide in half to get realistic value. As condition is poor, I'd estimate a lot under that.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 2, 2016)

Yeah I suppose it is quite rusty, but still, a lot under $1,250 is probably still a lot of money.


----------



## Lordbud (Aug 4, 2016)

The picture is incredible. I would leave the removal of the tape to whoever wins this tray on ebay. Seriously incredible picture. Damage can be repaired by a "professional" restorer or collector. Put it up on ebay is my advice.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you, Lordbud. It's gonna be a while before I try e-Bay. As for restorations, I've seen several 'restored' trays compared to unrestored and always think they blur details. Hopefully one of these will pop up on e-Bay in similar condition so I can try and find a value. 

Tray currently resides as photographed atop my bunk bed.


----------



## bottlerocket (Aug 5, 2016)

WOW what a great relic. Did you find this in a antique shop? The condition adds to the authenticity of it.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 8, 2016)

Here is my fourth time in three days trying to respond:

Yes, I did. 

Has the forum been down or something?


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 8, 2016)

Hello Robert. The forum has been working ok, but I have gotten private messaging quotes for messages that are old and I have already looked at so something is probably up. Your beer tray is extraordinary!! the graphics are unlike any I have seen tho a bit unpolitically incorrect as they may be, quite nice! if that tray was Buffalo Brewing from California it would be worth around seven hundred dollars in that condition thereabouts. BUT there is strong demand out here on the West Coast for such items. Probably there is somebody who collects Midwest beer trays who would be interested in it if it was offered on flea-bay, also those who collect turn of the century advertising would go for it I am sure. Nice find!.....Andy


----------



## backtothebrickz (Aug 9, 2016)

Thats a great looking tray

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 9, 2016)

Thank you both.


----------

